

Why You Should be 203 Percent Behind ECPA Reform - conorgil145
https://www.aclu.org/blog/technology-and-liberty/why-you-should-be-203-percent-behind-ecpa-reform

======
lemonlyman87
A number of tech advocacy groups including the Center for Democracy and
Technology, TechFreedom, and the Electronic Frontier Foundation are making a
major push this week to get the White House to support ECPA reform.

Find out the details of ECPA's outdated email rules and why we need reform
here: [http://techfreedom.org/post/68822183836/whats-so-bad-
about-e...](http://techfreedom.org/post/68822183836/whats-so-bad-about-ecpa)

Sign the White House petition to get the Obama Administration to support email
privacy here: [https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/reform-ecpa-
tell-g...](https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/reform-ecpa-tell-
government-get-warrant/nq258dxk)

The petition needs 100,000 signatures by December 12!

